# ga16det plug gap?



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

what should the gap be on a ga16det right now its at the stock recommeded gap with ngk iridum plugs and is running fine . is this ok or does it need to be at something else?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> what should the gap be on a ga16det right now its at the stock recommeded gap with ngk iridum plugs and is running fine . is this ok or does it need to be at something else?



It is obvious that you are not searching topics before posting. If you really want to know the answer you could have had it in 30 seconds by using the search function. 

I went to the advanced search 
selected the forced induction forum 
put in GA16DE plug gap 

I got the followign result that answers your question thoroughly. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-...-recommendations.html?highlight=ga16+plug+gap

PLEASE start using he search feature, and also making sure you are posting in the correct forum. it seems like you have a question, come here and post it in the forced induction forum, and wait for people to answer. 

Search first, then post in the right forum.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

PWNED! ...


----------

